# Cavapoo puppies



## Suzyt04 (Jun 9, 2012)

We are looking to buy a cavapoo puppy later this year, around October time. Can anyone recommend reputable breeders in the Dorset/Hampshire areas? Will be willing to travel for the right dog. Would prefer a puppy from a family breeder as we have 5 children. Also prefer an apricot/ red dog.

Would appreciate any advice as this will be our first family dog, my husband I grew up with dogs and feel now is the right to time to introduce a puppy into our family.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Reputable breeders of crossbreeds are very hard to come by so you may have to travel further away & wait a while. As there is a possibility of cavapoos inheriting disorders (only one I can remember off the top of my head is syringomyelia in cavaliers) from _both_ different breeds it is very important to research the inherited disorders from both parents & find a breeder who does the correct health testing


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree 100% with Simplysardonic. Be careful, there are lots and lots of charlatans out there who could sell an electric fire to the devil himself.

Buyer beware! 

Health tested parents - both of them, don't be fobbed off with "the vet says they were both healthy!" proper tests, research what tests are required for both breeds - then source your breeder. Don't be afraid to ask thousands of questions and be prepared to answer thousands too. Any reputable breeder, whether pedigree or crosses wants only the best for their puppies. 

Don't be afraid to ask questions here, there are some VERY knowledgeable people here, they might not sugar coat their replies, but you will go ahead with your eyes opened. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

as already mentioned make sure both parents are health tested and don't be afraid to ask to see proof of the health test results, good luck in your quest to find the perfect puppy.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

The reality is that most reputable breeders do not produce cross breeds, which of course a _'cavapoo'_ is.

Thus you will probably find that most of the 'breeders' you encounter have not ensured the vital health tests of the parent dogs.

If you go ahead and get one of these pups, with untested parents, it could prove both heartbreaking and expensive further down the line. Sorry to sound so negative, but just want to give an honest response.

Best of luck and as others have said: buyer beware!


----------



## Ian Grimmett (Jun 28, 2016)

Suzyt04 said:


> We are looking to buy a cavapoo puppy later this year, around October time. Can anyone recommend reputable breeders in the Dorset/Hampshire areas? Will be willing to travel for the right dog. Would prefer a puppy from a family breeder as we have 5 children. Also prefer an apricot/ red dog.
> 
> Would appreciate any advice as this will be our first family dog, my husband I grew up with dogs and feel now is the right to time to introduce a puppy into our family.


Did you ever find a reliable 
Breeder please.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ian Grimmett said:


> Did you ever find a reliable
> Breeder please.


It's a very old thread & the op hadn't been around since Aug 2012!

Prob best to start a new one of your own & get up to date info


----------



## Ian Grimmett (Jun 28, 2016)

Lilylass said:


> It's a very old thread & the op hadn't been around since Aug 2012!
> 
> Prob best to start a new one of your own & get up to date info


Hi. New to site and dog ownership.
We have zeroed in an cavapoosbut have no knowledge or experience on how to find a reliable breeder who had health tested puppies satisfactorily.
We would appreciate ANY advice as to breeders, male or female puppy, what to look for etc.,
Kind regards.
Ian G


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Unfortunately the chances of finding a breeder of "cavapoos" who fully healths tests their dogs prior to breeding is pretty much slim to none. I've never yet seen a breeder who does all the recommended health tests. Most often they do none or just do the various DNA tests which looks good on paper but they're easy to do and relatively cheap as far as health tests go. Some do annual eye testing and some get the CKCS parents heart checked regularly but often they don't actually follow the MVD breeding protocol, which is the dog should be free from a murmur at 2.5 and its parents free from murmurs at 5 years old. Very few bother with an MRI for the CKCS parent (cases of CM/SM have been seen in toy and miniature poodles so it's still a pretty vital test given the severity of the condition) and even fewer hip score.

What is it that made you pick a cross over either parent breed? Whilst finding a decent, ethical breeder is always challenging it is generally easier to find one of pedigrees than crosses.


----------



## Ian Grimmett (Jun 28, 2016)

SingingWhippet said:


> Unfortunately the chances of finding a breeder of "cavapoos" who fully healths tests their dogs prior to breeding is pretty much slim to none. I've never yet seen a breeder who does all the recommended health tests. Most often they do none or just do the various DNA tests which looks good on paper but they're easy to do and relatively cheap as far as health tests go. Some do annual eye testing and some get the CKCS parents heart checked regularly but often they don't actually follow the MVD breeding protocol, which is the dog should be free from a murmur at 2.5 and its parents free from murmurs at 5 years old. Very few bother with an MRI for the CKCS parent (cases of CM/SM have been seen in toy and miniature poodles so it's still a pretty vital test given the severity of the condition) and even fewer hip score.
> 
> What is it that made you pick a cross over either parent breed? Whilst finding a decent, ethical breeder is always challenging it is generally easier to find one of pedigrees than crosses.


----------



## Ian Grimmett (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you for your detailed reply which is appreciated.

Why did we choose this, we liked the appearance of the puppy I suppose is the real answer.

Back to the drawing board.

Ian G


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2016)

What about a Havanese?
Beware of Chiari-like malformation in any Cavalier or Cavalier cross.


----------



## Ian Grimmett (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

